# QRE - BetaShares S&P/ASX 200 Resources Sector ETF



## So_Cynical (21 January 2011)

QRE is a new ETF that aims to track the price and income performance of the S&P/ASX 200 Resources Index....as you would expect its very heavily weighted to BHP (41.3%) in fact the top 5 holdings (BHP, RIO, NCM, WPL, ORG) make up 70% of the portfolio, with the other 55 odd stocks held by the Fund making up the other 30%.

QRE has only been trading for about 5 weeks and has a market cap of around 35 mill so i wont bother with a chart...i would imagine it would closely follow the ASX50 and would be a similar investment to a ASX50 or ASX100 tracking ETF....will be interesting to see over time if there is much of a difference.

Still i reckon this stock would be great for those wanting easy access to any upside to the resources sector, as its a pure Aussie resources play and a great vehicle for a  punt on the China, India developing world boom etc. 

http://www.betashares.com.au/produc...resources-sector-etf-synthetic/#each-keyFacts
~


----------



## thembi (24 January 2011)

*Re: QRE – BetaShares S&P/ASX 200 Resources Sector ETF*

I was also interested in the correlation between QRE and the S&P/ASX 200 (or ASX 50) - so got a friend of mine to run the numbers on Bloomberg (see the attachment). Very different results so I think perhaps QRE could be a good way to get overweight resources


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2011)

*Re: QRE – BetaShares S&P/ASX 200 Resources Sector ETF*



thembi said:


> I was also interested in the correlation between QRE and the S&P/ASX 200 (or ASX 50) - so got a friend of mine to run the numbers on Bloomberg (see the attachment). Very different results so I think perhaps QRE could be a good way to get overweight resources




Nice chart...showing a clear out perform pre GFC (metal price boom time) and post GFC on the back of rising metal prices and the financial sector, REIT's and industrials under performing.


----------



## Panaman (23 December 2014)

Added to the SMSF this week, Resources are clearly out of favour (maybe the best time to buy?) but for a long term hold this low cost ETF gives a bit of everything in the sector which at some stage will come back to life, in the mean time a decent yield and with everything priced in $US a falling $A has got to be offsetting the price falls in the metals and oil.


----------



## thembi (23 December 2014)

Panaman said:


> Added to the SMSF this week, Resources are clearly out of favour (maybe the best time to buy?) but for a long term hold this low cost ETF gives a bit of everything in the sector which at some stage will come back to life, in the mean time a decent yield and with everything priced in $US a falling $A has got to be offsetting the price falls in the metals and oil.




Sounds fair - best of luck


----------

